# Festplatte extrem langsam?

## SonicJosh

Habe eine extremes Geschwindigkeitsproblem der Festplatte beim Kopieren oder CD/DVD brennen. DMA ist aber eingeschaltet.

Die Forumssuche hat mich auch noch nicht weitergebracht. Hat jemand evtl eine Idee?

```

hdparm -tT /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 Timing cached reads:   1936 MB in  2.00 seconds = 969.88 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:    8 MB in  3.78 seconds =   2.11 MB/sec
```

vor allem der 2te Wert ist doch nicht normal?

und

```
hdparm -i /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 Model=HDS722580VLAT20, FwRev=V32OA60A, SerialNo=VNR21EC2S74EYL

 Config={ HardSect NotMFM HdSw>15uSec Fixed DTR>10Mbs }

 RawCHS=16383/16/63, TrkSize=0, SectSize=0, ECCbytes=52

 BuffType=DualPortCache, BuffSize=1794kB, MaxMultSect=16, MultSect=16

 CurCHS=16383/16/63, CurSects=16514064, LBA=yes, LBAsects=160836480

 IORDY=on/off, tPIO={min:240,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4

 DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 *udma5

 AdvancedPM=yes: disabled (255) WriteCache=enabled

 Drive conforms to: ATA/ATAPI-6 T13 1410D revision 3a:

 * signifies the current active mode
```

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *SonicJosh wrote:*   

> DMA ist aber eingeschaltet.

 

Und das schliesst du woraus?

ein hdparm -d /dev/hda bring bei dir folgenden Output?

```
hdparm -d /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 using_dma    =  1 (on)

```

Lieber gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## toralf

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

>  *SonicJosh wrote:*   DMA ist aber eingeschaltet. 
> 
> Und das schliesst du woraus?
> 
> 

 Aus 

```
 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 *udma5 
```

?

----------

## firefly

```
UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 *udma5
```

das sagt nur aus, das die platte auf udma5 gesetzt ist aber es kann sein, das der ide-controller kein udma5 unterstüzt.

----------

## SkaaliaN

hast du denn das DMA richtig in kernel eingestellt? also hast du den chipsatz richtig ausgewählt oder überhaupt aktiviert???

----------

## SonicJosh

ihr hattet alle recht. DMA war natürlich nicht eingeschaltet. Grund war der Generic IDE chipsatz support im Kernel.

Diesen Treiber raus,  VIA Treiber drin, Kernel neu gebacken - rennt wie ein junges Reh  :Very Happy: 

Danke 

SonicJosh

----------

## beejay

 *SonicJosh wrote:*   

> - rennt wie ein junges Reh 

 

Hmm... Rehbraten mit Rotkraut und Kloessen, dazu ein gediegener Riesling....   :Twisted Evil:   :Laughing: 

----------

## misterxx

hallo Leute,

da wir sowieso beim Thema sind  :Smile: 

Ich habe in meine Laptop eine Ultra ATA100. Aber:

```
acer@root # hdparm -tT /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 Timing cached reads:   1796 MB in  2.00 seconds = 897.94 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:   88 MB in  3.06 seconds =  28.79 MB/sec

```

```
acer@root # hdparm -d /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 using_dma    =  1 (on)
```

```
acer@root # hdparm -i /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 Model=IC25N060ATMR04-0, FwRev=MO3OAD0A, SerialNo=MRG366K3GHN8PH

 Config={ HardSect NotMFM HdSw>15uSec Fixed DTR>10Mbs }

 RawCHS=16383/16/63, TrkSize=0, SectSize=0, ECCbytes=4

 BuffType=DualPortCache, BuffSize=7884kB, MaxMultSect=16, MultSect=16

 CurCHS=16383/16/63, CurSects=16514064, LBA=yes, LBAsects=117210240

 IORDY=on/off, tPIO={min:240,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4

 DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 *udma5

 AdvancedPM=yes: mode=0x80 (128) WriteCache=enabled

 Drive conforms to: ATA/ATAPI-6 T13 1410D revision 3a:

 * signifies the current active mode

```

```
acer@root # hdparm /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 multcount    = 16 (on)

 IO_support   =  0 (default 16-bit)

 unmaskirq    =  0 (off)

 using_dma    =  1 (on)

 keepsettings =  0 (off)

 readonly     =  0 (off)

 readahead    = 256 (on)

 geometry     = 16383/255/63, sectors = 60011642880, start = 0

```

ich bekomme den Gefühl dass die platte etwa zu langsam ist ? Oder ist es für das Teil ok ?

----------

## dakjo

Für eine U100/2,5 zoll ist das eigentlich OK. Ist ja keine Server-HD  :Smile: 

----------

## think4urs11

 *misterxx wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> acer@root # hdparm -tT /dev/hda
> 
> ...

 

langsam   :Question:  evtl. müßte ich doch mal in neuere Hardware investieren...

----------

## misterxx

 *dakjo wrote:*   

> Für eine U100/2,5 zoll ist das eigentlich OK. Ist ja keine Server-HD 

 

ata100 soll doch den Durchsatz von bis zu 100 MB/s haben. Deswegen finde ich momentane 28.79 MB/sec zu niedrig.

----------

## hurra

 *misterxx wrote:*   

>  *dakjo wrote:*   Für eine U100/2,5 zoll ist das eigentlich OK. Ist ja keine Server-HD  
> 
> ata100 soll doch den Durchsatz von bis zu 100 MB/s haben. Deswegen finde ich momentane 28.79 MB/sec zu niedrig.

 

Ja, aber nur leider kommt deine Festplatte nicht mit dem Datenschaufeln hinterher.

Deswegen is Serial Ata 2 bisher eigentlich noch unnötig.

----------

## misterxx

Ich habe ja keine sata (bzw. serial ata 2), die dann theoretisch 300 mb/s schaffen sollte.

Ich habe ata 100, die 100 mb/s fähig sei, aber vielleicht habe ich was falsch (welchen Treiber) im kernel einkompiliert bzw. da fällt etwas, so bekomme keinen vollen Durchsatz.

Was soll man normal im Kernel haben ? und was nicht. Könnte da was dieses Problem verursachen ?Last edited by misterxx on Thu Apr 20, 2006 6:13 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## firefly

du weist aber das die notbookfestplatten meist nur mit 4200 U/min laufen?

denn damit ist keine 100Mb/sec möglich da die drehzahl zu langsam.

----------

## think4urs11

 *misterxx wrote:*   

>  *dakjo wrote:*   Für eine U100/2,5 zoll ist das eigentlich OK. Ist ja keine Server-HD  
> 
> ata100 soll doch den Durchsatz von bis zu 100 MB/s haben

 

Zeig mir mal bitte *eine* Platte, ganz egal ob (UW)-SCSI, S-ATA, SAS, IDE die das schafft - wohlgemerkt nicht bei den cached reads sondern bei buffered reads. Und mit Platte meine ich eine sich mechanisch drehende, also nicht schummeln mit diesen schweineteueren 'Fake'platten die aus normalem RAM gebaut sind.

Die schnellsten die ich kenne kommen da (15K SCSI) auf ~70MB/s.

----------

## misterxx

Ich denke wenn die platte einen ata 100 bus für Datentransfer nach außen eingebaut hat, dann soll auch ihre innere Technik dazu in der Lage sein.

Wenn das nicht mit 4200 U/min möglich ist, soll sie keinen soeinen schnellen bus haben. Wofür ? Um die Leute zu verarschen ?

----------

## misterxx

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> Zeig mir mal bitte *eine* Platte, ganz egal ob (UW)-SCSI, S-ATA, SAS, IDE die das schafft - wohlgemerkt nicht bei den cached reads sondern bei buffered reads. Und mit Platte meine ich eine sich mechanisch drehende, also nicht schummeln mit diesen schweineteueren 'Fake'platten die aus normalem RAM gebaut sind.
> 
> Die schnellsten die ich kenne kommen da (15K SCSI) auf ~70MB/s.

 

Würde ich gerne, wenn ich eine hätte  :Smile: 

Klar, das sind alles Angaben für die obere Grenze, was bei diesen Datenbussen mal erreicht wurde.

Ich habe in der Firma auf einem Rechner eine SATA-1 vermessen, sie lieferte 60 MB/s. Du hast recht, verhältnismäßig konnte das fast bei der ATA100 auf 28 MB/s hauen  :Sad:  Ist aber trotzden etwa zu wenig. Na ja vielleicht ist das so wirklich normal.

----------

## pawlak

misterxx: Wenn ich mir jetzt neue Reifen kaufen, mit denen ich maximal 300Km/h fahren kann, dann fährt mein oller Renault Clio auch 300Km/h? Wenn du mir das schriftlich gibst, dann kauf ich morgen neue Reifen.

----------

## think4urs11

 *misterxx wrote:*   

> Würde ich gerne, wenn ich eine hätte 
> 
> Klar, das sind alles Angaben für die obere Grenze, was bei diesen Datenbussen mal erreicht wurde.
> 
> Ich habe in der Firma auf einem Rechner eine SATA-1 vermessen, sie lieferte 60 MB/s. Du hast recht, verhältnismäßig konnte das fast bei der ATA100 auf 28 MB/s hauen  Ist aber trotzden etwa zu wenig. Na ja vielleicht ist das so wirklich normal.

 

Der Wert der angegeben wird bei den diversen Busen ist das theoretische Maximum; mit praktisch erreichbaren Werten hat das nicht viel zu tun.

z.B. http://www2.tomshardware.de/storage/20051003/images/image004.gif

oder Maxtor Atlas 15K II : 98MB/s - nur dreht die halt 3x so schnell wie die meisten 2.5Zoll...

 *misterxx wrote:*   

> Wenn das nicht mit 4200 U/min möglich ist, soll sie keinen soeinen schnellen bus haben. Wofür ? Um die Leute zu verarschen ?

 

Nein aber z.B. ein Raidsystem nicht auszubremsen. Ist das Interface fähig 2-3x schneller als eine einzelne Platte zu arbeiten wird auch ein Raid aus 2-3 Platten nicht ausgebremst und darum gehts den Herstellern (auch).

----------

## misterxx

ok, einverstanden. Danke für die Informationen. Wünsche noch einen schönen Abend !

----------

## lutzlustig

[quote="Think4UrS11"][quote="misterxx"] *dakjo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Die schnellsten die ich kenne kommen da (15K SCSI) auf ~70MB/s.

 

Seagate (Cheetah?) 15k4 kommt auf über 90MByte/s und die neue soll bis zu 30% schneller sein.

Ciao

----------

## andix

@misterxx: Eine Möglichkeit gäbe es da noch. Festplatten kann man nicht Übertakten, aber mann kann sie "Überdrehen". Notebookplatten drehen ja meist nur 4200 U/min und Serverplatten bis zu 15000 U/min. So 10000 sollten bei deiner Platte schon drinnen sein. Durch die hohe Datendichte bei den Notebookplatten schaffst du sicher 150MB/sec, also DAS zahlt sich aus Dafür bruachst du natürlich die neuesten illegalen Programme vom Schwarzmarkt...

 :Laughing: 

PS: Meine Platte hab ich extra gekühlt und die schafft bei 35000 Umdrehungen genau 300MB/sec!!!!!!11eins!!11elf

----------

